# Dump truck hitch plate



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am looking for a hitch plate to add on my 98 dump truck something like this here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...8732053&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_956

does any of our forum sponsors carry this product and can hook me up with a deal ? if not do you know a good place to buy one other than eBay ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try your local trailer shop. They should be able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed^^^ Or they'll build you one. You can get a custom one built for your truck made out of 3/4 plate and installed for that price.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

The trailer place in Toms River wants $750 to build me one or get me this same one for $550 + $200 to weld it on 

another place in wall NJ wants close to $900 to make me one or get me this one and weld it on as ell that's crazy 

I may go to the local truck dealer parking lot on Sunday get some measurements and have a buddy that owns a steel shop make me one for cheap.


----------

